# The mods thread



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, I couldn't find a dedicated thread for PC mods (case mods and stuff) so I decided to start off this thread. Post your case mods, keyboard mods, anything DIY that you did or you know about, lighting, windows and all things mods.

I'm beginning by posting some pics of my own very basic mod of adding a few LED's and stripping out the fan grill.






Expand this thread by posting and commenting.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2012)

Next time, please name the titles carefully... "Mods Thread" LMAO


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 14, 2012)

How did u cut open the spaces to fit the fans?
How much did it cost?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 15, 2012)

The fan grils were already there with holes for air (the one you see in cheap cases), I removed the grill by cutting it with a nose cutter and filed the edges. I did with the two holes on side and one at the back.
I also have cardboard ducts that supply cold air from outside the cabinet directly to the CPU.

Cost:
8 blue led's - Rs.18
cardboard, tapes, wires - had them lying around.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 15, 2012)

Are those led fans?  where did u buy those leds for 18bucks? 
and how did u make the rite hole width to fit the screw of the fans?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 15, 2012)

No, those are not led fans, just regular 80 mm fans. What I've done is that I've made a cardboard duct, sticked it to fans, and attached the led's to that duct. The price of the led'd is Rs.18.

About the grill, this is what I had earlier :

*dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Harshil120%20(4).jpg?w=1b36ad65&dl=1

a regular grill that is present on almost all basic cabinets.

I removed that grill with a pliers and this is the result. Those grills stop significant amount of air and create lot of noise.

*dl-web.dropbox.com/get/uHarshil0272.jpg?w=64b76c98&dl=1


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 15, 2012)

Installed a led strip - the most basic mod 
Have this in my cabinet thread
*imageshack.us/a/img836/1181/imag0004ce.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img255/4338/imag0002zw.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll try installing RGB led's in my cabinet so that I can change the lighting colour anytime, but all that after the exams, this edc is killing me 

In The second shot, the glare from fan's sticker is looking awesome.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 16, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> In The second shot, the glare from fan's sticker is looking awesome.



Thats actually the glare (rather reflection in the cabinet window) of the flash from my mobile.




*imageshack.us/a/img594/6164/p1512122122.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img836/5650/p1512122120.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img838/4672/p1512122116.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 16, 2012)

^Night vision? BTW Cabby looks cool


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah - lights off mode
Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 16, 2012)

How much did you get the led strip for?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 16, 2012)

I got it from newegg for final checkout price of 9$ ~ 500 INR.

On prime - they have some sunbeam strips for about the same price.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, next time you could probably built them yourself, it will hardly cost Rs.50 (here, at my place LED's are Rs.10 for 4-5 pieces).



Thetrueblueviking said:


> I got it from newegg for final checkout price of 9$ ~ 500 INR.



How did you bought from newegg AFAIK newegg does not ship internationally?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 16, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Well, next time you could probably built them yourself, it will hardly cost Rs.50 (here, at my place LED's are Rs.10 for 4-5 pieces).
> 
> 
> 
> How did you bought from newegg AFAIK newegg does not ship internationally?


hmm same question !!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 17, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Well, next time you could probably built them yourself, it will hardly cost Rs.50 (here, at my place LED's are Rs.10 for 4-5 pieces).



How ?
I think those LED strips are different from the led/neon/cfl lights u use at your house.




harshilsharma63 said:


> How did you buy from newegg AFAIK newegg does not ship internationally?





nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> hmm same question !!


My brother got it for me when he came back to India.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

I put in a withe cfl in the case 
And also a blue CM blue led fan at the top.
Going to change the intel stock cooler soon. So its going to look even better soon enough.

*imageshack.us/a/img705/4008/imag0046fu.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img526/7100/imag00441x.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 25, 2012)

Could you post some pics?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 25, 2012)

nice sexy cool look!!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Could you post some pics?



Arent the ones in the post prior to yours visible to you ?



anirbandd said:


> nice sexy cool look!!



Thanks AD


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Arent the ones in the post prior to yours visible to you ?



Sorry, the pic didn't showed up.

Thetrueblueviking, how much have you overclocked your CPU?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

I haven't. First of all I am due to change the stock cooler. Will be getting one in a week or two - mostly thermaltake silver arrow.
Then in summers, I ll be getting a better board - mostly Gigabyte z77 UD3H.
I will be overclocking in June. Currently I am running the 3570k at stock.
Will overclock to ~ 4.2 ghz.


----------

